# Logan Lathe upgrade



## mgbrv8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have Logan lathe model 200 without the transmission option. I was given a transmission for it. I was wondering if anyone has done this swap and has any advice? 

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 16, 2011)

Work carefully and safely you need to figure out what gears need to mount on the end for the transmission to work properly. Logan is still in business and should be able to help with manuals etc. 
gear box data here
http://www.lathe.com/gearbox.htm 
more info here.

http://www.lathe.com/toc.htm 
I would expect you will have to shorten the lead screw and possibly machine a key way on the end.as well as a thread. 
realignment of the lead screw will be essential. so you will have to position the gear box carefully. 
Tin


----------



## Stan (Jul 16, 2011)

There are two Logan Lathe groups on Yahoo. This one is hosted by Scott Logan.

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/lathe-list/

Join the group and get a wealth of information. Your project has been done many times by others who can tell you what does and does not work.


----------



## velocette (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Here I am again late starter on a posting however you MAY find this useful 

http://www.loganact.com/ will take you to a goldmine of info on "Logan Lathes

Eric


----------

